# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  تلخيص مختصر لكتاب (دراسات في الأديان اليهودية والنصرانية للدكتور: سعود الخلف) (1)

## عبدالله بدر السعيد

السلام عليكم..
إذا كنت تريد قراءة هذا الكتاب الشيّق ولكن ليس لديك وقت أو أنك بالأحرى مشغول بقراءة غيره من الكتب العلمية.. فإليك الحل.
إنه تلخيص بمقدار العُشر لهذا الكتاب الماتع، سأرفعه بإذن الله لهذا المجلس المبارك على شكل حلقات متسلسلة، والله الموفق.

----------


## عبدالله بدر السعيد

*مقدمة* الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على خاتم النبيين نبينا محمدr  وعلى آله وصحبه والتابعين ، وبعد:

فإن الله تعالى أرسل نبيه محمداً r ليحكم بين الناس فيما اختلفوا فيه ، فصار الناس على إثر ذلك فريقين مؤمن وكافر .
أما المؤمنون فهم فرقة واحدة على سبيل الحق وبه يحتكمون حتى إلى نهاية رضوان الله يصلون، وأما الكافرون فهم على سبل متفرقة وأحزاب متشعبة ضلت وأضلت .

والمسلم داعية ناصح مشفق ، ولأنه كذلك فعليه أن يعرف شيئاً من أديان الناس ، لأن ذلك سيساعده على دعوة أصحاب الأديان المنحرفة ، ويزيده يقيناً بدينه الإسلام.

لهذا سأعرض بإذن الله في هذه الدراسة الموجزة لليهودية والنصرانية وأشرح ما يتعلق بهما مقدماً مدخلاً عن الدين ومباحثه .

** مدخل إلى دراسة الأديان ** *أولاً: تعريف (الدين) :*
- لغة: يختلف معناه باختلاف ما يتعدى به ، فإذا تعدى بنفسه صار المعنى مَلَكَه ، وإذا تعدى باللام صار المعنى خضع له ، وإذا تعدى بالباء صار المعنى اعتقده .
- اصطلاحا: اختلف في تعريفه اختلافاً كثيراً وعرف بتعريفات لا تكاد تخلو من نقص ، إلا أن أرجحها أن يقال أن الدين : اعتقاد قداسة ذات ، وسلوكُ ما يدل على الخضوع لتلك الذات ذلاً وحباً رغبةً ورهبةً .

*ثانياً: تقسيم الأديان :*
تنقسم باعتبار (المعبود) إلى قسمين:-
أ- أديان تدعو لعبادة الله كالإسلام.
ب- أديان تدعو إلى عبادة غير الله كالبوذية.

*ثالثاً: علم الأديان في القرآن وكتابة المسلمين :*
القرآن كتاب دعوة وهداية، ولهذا ذكر الله عز وجل فيه أديان الناس المتنوعة ، لأن ذلك وسيلة من وسائل دعوة أصحاب الأديان ، إذ عرْض الباطل وعرْض الحق معاً ينير الأذهان ويوصلها بإقتناع إلى الإيمان .
ففي القرآن نجد أن الله حصر الأديان التي عليها الناس في قوله: "إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالصَّابِئِينَ وَالنَّصَارَى وَالْمَجُوسَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَفْصِلُ بَيْنَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ" (الحج:17)، وفي القرآن ذكْر الأنبياء وبيان أن دعوتهم كانت واحدة "وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَسُولاً أَنِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَاجْتَنِبُوا الطَّاغُوتَ .." (النحل:36)، وفي القرآن أصول بعض المقالات المنحرفة من ذلك قول الله "وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ عُزَيْرٌ ابْنُ اللَّهِ وَقَالَتِ النَّصَارَى الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُمْ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ يُضَاهِئُونَ قَوْلَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ قَاتَلَهُمُ اللَّهُ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ" (التوبة:30) ، وفي القرآن مقارنات بين الحق والباطل تفتح المجال للعقل ليوازن فيها "أَأَرْبَابٌ مُتَفَرِّقُونَ خَيْرٌ أَمِ اللَّهُ الْوَاحِدُ الْقَهَّارُ" (يوسف: من الآية39).

فهذه المعلومات المتنوعة عن الأديان الواردة في القرآن تدل على عظيم أهمية هذا العلم في مجال الدعوة ، وهذا أمر قد تنبه له علماء المسلمين قديماً فكتبوا في الأديان وكان أول من كتب علي بن ربن الطبري في كتابيه (الرد على النصارى)  و (الدين والدولة) ، والجاحظ في (الرد على النصارى) ، والأشعري في (الفصول في الرد على الملحدين) والمسعودي في (المقالات في أصول الديانات) وغيرهم كثير .
وفي هذه الكتب قواعد وعقائد أصحاب الديانات ومناقشات لها وبيان لبطلانها على مثل منهج القرآن الكريم في ذلك .
وإذا كان الغربيون قد استطاعوا في علم الأديان -لتنقيبهم عن الآثار وتعلمهم اللغات- أن يضيفوا له إضافة البحث في الديانات القديمة على الرغم من أنهم لم يعتنوا بالعلم نفسه إلا في العصور المتأخرة 15 و16 م، فإن المسلمين يتميزون عن الغربيين في أن بين أيديهم مرجعاً عظيماً ومصدراً علمياً صحيحاً في هذا العلم يعطيهم ما لا يمكن للبشر الوصول إليه والقطع بصحته إنه (الوحي الإلهي).


*رابعا : باعث التدين :*
البشر ما انفكوا عن رسلٍ يدعونهم إلى الله تعالى،دليل ذلك في قول الله "..وَإِنْ مِنْ أُمَّةٍ إِلَّا خَلا فِيهَا نَذِيرٌ) (فاطر:24)، وهذا ما أكده المختصون بعلم الآثار والبحوث الاجتماعية يقول هنري برجسون (لقد وُجدت وتوجد جماعات إنسانية من غير علوم وفنون وفلسفات لكن لم توجد جماعة بغير ديانة " 
هذه الحقيقة التي ذكرناها تجعلنا نتساءل عن الباعث وراء تديّن البشر , مع أن الدين ليس من الماديات ولا من الشهوات، بل يتحكم الدين في كثير من تصرفات الإنسان وعلاقاته , ولهذا كثرت تفسيرات غير المسلمين في بيان الباعث على التديّن . 
فقال بعضهم: الخوف من الطبيعة هو الباعث، إذ الإنسان ضعيف في مقابل الرعود والبروق والزلازل والحيوانات المفترسة، فهذا يجعله يبحث عن قوة غيبية مؤثرة ويؤلهها ويعبدها. 
وقال آخرون: بل العقل هو الباعث , إذ هو ميزة الإنسان عن الحيوان , واستخدامه والتفكير فيه مع اللغة المستخدمة مع الجمادات والتي تصبغها بصبغة الأحياء (كقولنا الشمس تطلع) كل ذلك يجعل الإنسان يتخذها إلها . 
وهذه الأقوال وغيرها لا تحتاج لمزيد عناء لإبطالها , إذ أن هذه البواعث المذكورة كثيراً ما تكون غير موجودة ومع ذلك يكون التديّن سمةً ظاهرة تصدم الملحدين . 
والصواب كما نعتقد نحن المسلمين أن الباعث على التدين هو الفطرة، قال تعالى "فَأَقِمْ وَجْهَكَ لِلدِّينِ حَنِيفاً فِطْرَتَ اللَّهِ الَّتِي فَطَرَ النَّاسَ عَلَيْهَا لا تَبْدِيلَ لِخَلْقِ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا يَعْلَمُونَ" (الروم:30)، وقال r (كل مولود يولد على الفطرة ، فأبواه يهوّدانه ، أو ينصّرانه ، أو يمجّسانه..).
وأدلة الفطرة من القرآن والسنة بمجموعها تدل على أمرين : 
1- أن الفطرة الدالة على الإقرار بالرب إلها قابلة للتأثر والانحراف . 
2- أن المؤثرات التي تؤثر على الفطرة ثلاثة: الشيطان، والأبوان ويقوم المجتمع مقامهما حال فقدانهما وهو أقوى المؤثرات لشدة التصاق المؤثِّر بالمؤثَّر فيه، والثالث الغفلة.
وحكمة الله اقتضت أن تكون فطرة التوحيد عند الإنسان ضعيفة، ليتحقق الغرض من ابتلاء الإنسان بالخير والشر ثم جزاؤه على عمله, ومع ذلك فللفطرة فوائد عديدة منها: أنها تغرس في الإنسان التدين لله، وتغرس فيه أيضا قبول العبودية والانسجام مع لوازمها فتنفر من ما لا يتفق مع الفطرة، والفطرة كذلك ترجّح للإنسان الحق وتزيده يقيناً به.

*خامساً : بيان أن التوحيد سبق الشرك:*
يزعم الملحدون أن الشرك أسبق في الوجود على الأرض من التوحيد وهو قول مبني على إنكارهم الخالق، وأما دليلهم على ذلك فقالوا: كما تطوّر الإنسان في صناعته فقد تطوّر في ديانته، وقالوا: إن حفريات الآثار دلّتهم على أن الناس كانوا مشركين وما عرفوا التوحيد إلا متأخراً، ونرد عليهم قائلين: (1) إن الصناعات شيء مادي و الأديان شيء معنوي ولا يقاس معنوي بمادي، (2) ثم إن الصناعات تقوم على التجربة و انتظار النتائج بخلاف الدين، (3) يلزم من قياسهم الفاسد هذا أن يكون الإنسان في هذا الزمن في أعلى مراتب التديّن لأن الصناعة في أعلى مراتبها والواقع خلاف ذلك، (4) غاية ما تدل عليه الحفريات و الآثار أن الشرك وقع في الأمم ولا تدل على أسبقيته على التوحيد. 
والحق الواضح أن الإنسان أول ما عرف التوحيد ثم بعد ذلك وقع في الشرك، والأدلة على ذلك كثيرة، منها أن الإنسان الأول وهو آدم عليه السلام كان يعبد الله وحده بل كان نبياً، ومن الأدلة قول الحاج (أوانج كاي) من علماء إندونيسيا (... أهل ديارنا هذه كانوا يعبدون الله الواحد قبل أن يدخل الإسلام وقبل أن تدخل النصرانية).

----------


## عبدالله بدر السعيد

** الباب الأول : اليهودية ** *تعريف كلمة (يهود)*
- لغة : أرجح الأقوال أن هذه الكلمة غير عربية، وهي نسبة إلى دولة (يهوذا) التي كانت في فلسطين بعد سليمان عليه السلام.
- اصطلاحا : هم الذين يزعمون أنهم أتباع موسى عليه السلام .

*مجمل تاريخ اليهود*
سنبدأ في بيان تاريخ اليهود من يعقوب عليه السلام لأنه هو الذي ينتسب إليه بنو إسرائيل. 

أولاً: انتقال يعقوب بأولاده من بادية فلسطين إلى مصر:
رحل يعقوب عليه السلام وأولاده إلى مصر بدعوة من يوسف عليه السلام، ويُذكر أنهم كانوا حين دخلوا مصر سبعين نفساً مؤمنة، عاشوا في ناحية من الأرض عيشة طيبة حتى توفي يوسف عليه السلام فانقلب الفراعنة عليهم و استضعفوهم وأذلوهم، إلى أن بعث الله تعالى موسى عليه السلام فدعا فرعون وقومه إلى الإيمان بالله وأن يرفع العذاب عن بني إسرائيل، ولكنّ فرعون أبى وتكبّر فأخذه الله تعالى بالعذاب الأليم، ومع ذلك فقد تولوا واستكبروا.


ثانياً: خروج بني إسرائيل من مصر: 
وحينها أمر الله تعالى موسى عليه السلام بالخروج ببني إسرائيل فخرجوا ليلاً و أنجاهم الله من فرعون و جنوده.
ويذكر اليهود في كتابهم أنهم مكثوا بمصر 430 عاماً، وأن عدد الرجال فقط عند الخروج كان نحو 600 ألف رجل، وهذه مبالغة لا تُصّدق، لأن فرعون وصفهم بالقلة كما قال تعالى ذاكراً قول فرعون "إِنَّ هَؤُلاءِ لَشِرْذِمَةٌ قَلِيلُونَ" (الشعراء:54)، ثم إن العدد المذكور يعني أنهم تضاعفوا 30 ألف ضعف خلال بقائهم بمصر !!

ثالثاً: ما حدث من بني إسرائيل بعد الخروج:
و بعد أن خرجوا من مصر طلبوا من موسى ان يجعل لهم صنما آلها، وهذا مستنكر عليهم لأنهم رأوا الآيات المقنعة، ثم عبدوا العجل الذي صنعه لهم السامري على غياب موسى عليه السلام وتحذير من هارون عليه السلام، ولكن موسى عليه السلام لما رجع حرّق العجل وحكم عليهم بأن يقتل عبدة العجل أنفسهم توبة لله تعالى، ومن ما حدث لهم بعد الخروج  أنّ موسى عليه السلام دعاهم لقتال الجبابرة وهم قوم من الحثيين والفزريين والكنعانيين سكنوا الأرض المقدسة، فأبى بنو إسرائيل القتال بل قالوا "..اذْهَبْ أَنْتَ وَرَبُّكَ فَقَاتِلا إِنَّا هَاهُنَا قَاعِدُونَ" (المائدة:24)،  فحكم الله عليهم بالتيه، وفي فترة التيه مات موسى وهارون عليهما السلام.
ويقول اليهود في التوراة: لم يدخل الأرض المقدسة سوى يوشع بن النون وكالب بن يوفنا وهما اللذان قال الله فيهما " قَالَ رَجُلانِ مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَخَافُونَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيهِمَا ادْخُلُوا عَلَيْهِمُ الْبَابَ" (المائدة:23). 
رابعاً: دخول بني اسرائيل أرض فلسطين:
  وبعد انقضاء فترة التيه على بني إسرائيل دخل بنو إسرائيل فلسطين بقيادة يوشع بن نون عليه السلام.
و يقسم المؤرخون تاريخهم في فلسطين لثلاثة عهود:
(1) عهد القضاة: والمراد به أن يوشع بن نون عليه السلام قسمه الأرض المفتوحة على أسباط بني إسرائيل وجعل على جميع الأسباط قاضياً يتحاكمون إليه، واستمر هذا الحال 400 عام.
(2) عهد الملوك: وفيه جعل الله عليهم طالوت ملكاً فقبلوه على كره ويسمونه في كتابهم (شاؤول) وملك بعده داود ثم ابنه سليمان عليهما السلام.
(3) عهد الانقسام: وفيه استقل (رحبعام ابن سليمان عليه السلام) بسبطين من الأسباط وكوّن دولة بجنوب فلسطين اسمها (يهوذا) وعاصمتها (بيت المقدس)، واستقل (يربعام بن نباط) بباقي الأسباط وكوّن دولة بجنوب فلسطين اسمها (إسرائيل) وعاصمتها (نابلس) ويسمى أهلها (السامريين).

خامساً: استيلاء الأجنبي عليهم:
بعد ذلك استمرت دولة (إسرائيل) مستقلة قرابة 244 عاماً حتى سقطت في يد الآشوريين عام 722 ق.م، ورُحّل ساكنيها إلى العراق وأُتي بأقوام من خارج المنطقة فسكنوها واعتنقوا ديانة بني إسرائيل وهذا دليل على أن اليهود ليسوا كلهم من بني إسرائيل.
أما دولة (يهوذا) فاستمرت قرابة 362 عاماً حتى كانت نهايتها على يد حاكم بابل (بختنصر)، بعد ذلك سقطت بابل على يد الفرس الذين سمحوا لليهود بالعودة لبيت المقدس وبناء هيكلهم.

سادساً: تشتتهم في الأرض:
ولما جاء زمن الرومان، استأصل الرومان اليهودَ ودمروا هيكلهم للمرة الثانية وأبقوا على سور منه يُعرف بـ(حائط المبكى)، وبهذا تشتت اليهود وقضى الله عليهم بالعذاب المستمر قال تعالى "وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكَ لَيَبْعَثَنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ مَنْ يَسُومُهُمْ سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَسَرِيعُ الْعِقَابِ وَإِنَّهُ لَغَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ" (لأعراف:167) ، واستمر اليهود في شتاتهم حتى بداية القرن العشرين.

سابعاً: تجمعهم في فلسطين في العصر الحديث:
وفي العصر الحديث كانت هناك محاولات لتجميع اليهود كان أولها عن طريق (نابليون بونابرت) إلا أن التخطيط الفعلي بدأ من خلال إصدار (هرتزل) لكتابه (الدولة اليهودية) ومن خلال إنشاء (المنظمة الصهيونية العالمية)، وفي عام 1917 منح (بلفور) البريطاني اليهود حق إقامة وطن قومي لهم في فلسطين و بدأ اليهود بالهجرة إلى فلسطين واستطاعوا تكوين دولة داخل دولة تحت حماية البريطانيين، و لما ضعفت بريطانيا أحالت أمر فلسطين إلى  الولايات المتحدة وخرجت من فلسطين عام 1948م وحال خروجها أعلن اليهود دولتهم باعتراف الدول الغربية التي كسبت مكسبين من إقامة هذا الكيان في الأمة الإسلامية:
(1) سلامتها من شر اليهود و فسادهم.
(2) أن تضع في قلب العالم الإسلامي دوله حليفة لهم تستنزف قوى المسلمين .

*مسألة: ادعاء اليهود أن لهم حقا تاريخياً و دينياً في فلسطين :*
نقول: أما تاريخياً فقد ثبت أنه كان في فلسطين قبل استيلاء بني إسرائيل عليها ثلاث قبائل: الفينيقيون، والكنعانيون وهم العرب المهاجرون من شبه الجزيرة، وجماعات من جزيرة كريت سماهم الكنعانيون (فلسطين) ثم صارت التسمية اسماً للأرض نفسها، إذن اليهود ليسوا أول من سكن فلسطين.
أما من الناحية الدينية فنقول: إن قوله تعالى على لسان موسى "يَا قَوْمِ ادْخُلُوا الْأَرْضَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ الَّتِي كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ .." (المائدة:21) ليس فيها دليل على أحقية اليهود بفلسطين لأن الله ينعم على عباده حال الإيمان فقط، أما حال الكفر والنكول فلا ينعم عليهم، وبنو إسرائيل كفروا ونكلوا!!

*مسالة: كذب اليهود المعاصرين في ادعائهم أنهم من نسل بني إسرائيل:*
نقول: هم يزعمون ذلك لينظر النصارى لهم على أنهم أبناء يعقوب عليه السلام فيكونون مقصودين بالوعود الواردة في العهد القديم فيستدرون عطف النصارى ونصرتهم، ولكن الواقع يكذبهم لأن :
(1) سحنات وجوههم المختلفة (الإفريقية والأوربية والآسيوية) تثبت تباين أصولهم.
(2) هم ذكروا في كتبهم أنهم قد تزوجوا بأجنبيات وأن نساءهم أخذهن أجانب.
(3) ثبت تاريخياً أن شعب دولة (الخزر) التركي الآري المسمى بـ(الأشكنازيم) وهم يهود أوربا قد تهوّدوا في القرن الثامن الميلادي !! فيدل هذا على أنهم لا يمتّون ليعقوب عليه السلام بصلة، إلا أن انتسابهم إلى يعقوب عليه السلام أو غيره لا يغيّر من موقفنا كمسلمين تجاههم كيهود معتدين.

----------


## عبدالله بدر السعيد

** مصادر اليهود ** أما مصادرهم التي يستمدون منها عقيدتهم فهي: التوراة والكتب الملحقة بها، والتلمود، و البروتوكولات (وإن كانت البروتوكولات ليست مصدرا مقدسا عندهم ولكننا نذكرها لأنها نتاج تحريفهم لمصادرهم ).

** تعريف التوراة ** التوراة كلمة عبرانية تعني الشريعة أو الناموس، و يراد بها  في اصطلاح اليهود : خمسة أسفار يعتقدون أن موسى عليه السلام كتبها بيده و يسمونها "توراة" أو " بنتاتوك " نسبة الى بنتا و هي كلمة يونانية تعني خمسة أي الأسفار الخمسة ، و هذه الأسفار هي :
(1) سفر التكوين: ويتحدث عن خلق السموات و الأرض والأنبياء الى موت يوسف عليه السلام،
(2) سفر الخروج: و يتحدث عن قصة بني إسرائيل ما حدث لهم بعد الخروج مع موسى عليه السلام.
(3) سفر اللاويين: نسبة الى بني لاوى بن يعقوب المكلفون بحفظ الشريعة، و في السفر أمور تتعلق بهم.
(4) سفر العدد: معني بعد بني إسرائيل و يتضمن حوادث حدثت من بني إسرائيل بعد الخروج.
(5) سفر التثنية: أي تكرار الشريعة وأحكامها عليهم مرة أخرى و ينتهي بذكر موت موسى عليه السلام.
والتوراة في اصطلاح المسلمين هي: الكتاب الذي انزله الله تعالى على موسى عليه السلام نورا و هدى لبني إسرائيل .
# أما الكتب الملحقة بالتوراة فهي -حسب النسخة البروتستانتية- اربعة و ثلاثون سفرا و مجموعها مع التوراة تسعه و ثلاثون سفر و تسمى عند اليهود " تناخ" و عند النصارى " العهد القديم " و هي خمسة أقسام :
1) الأسفار الخمسة المنسوبة الى موسى عليه السلام .
2) الأسفار التاريخية و هي ثلاثة عشر سفر: (يشوع- القضاة..).
3) أسفار الأنبياء و هي خمسة عشر سفر: (أشعيا- إرميا..).
4) أسفار الحكمة و الشعر (الأسفار الأدبية): (أيوب- الأمثال..).
5) سفر الابتهالات و الأدعية، وهو سفر المزامير المنسوب الى داود عليه السلام .

** تاريخ التوراة ** الكتب المنزلة المقدسة تستمد قدسيتها من نسبتها الى من جاءت من عنده وهو الله عز وجل، ولابد لثبوت قدسيتها أن تثبت صحة نسبتها وسندها الى الله تعالى، فلهذا لابد لنا أن نتعرف على حال التوراة المنسوبة إلى موسى من حيث الثبوت.
والناظر في التوراة و الكتب الملحقة بها يجد ذكرا محدودا لأسفار موسى التي يسمونها التوراة أو الشريعة ومن خلال هذه المعلومات نجد أن اليهود ذكروا:
1) أن موسى عليه السلام دوّن جميع الأحكام وهي أحكام قد أعطيها شفهيا، وفي موضع آخر يذكرون أنه أعطي شريعة مكتوبة.
2) أن موسى عليه السلام قبيل وفاته كتب التوراة و أعطاها لحاملي التابوت.
3) أن يوشع كتب التوراة مرة أخرى على أحجار المذبح حسب وصية موسى عليه السلام.
4) أن التابوت الذي وضع موسى عليه السلام فيه التوراة قد استولى عليه الأعداء في زمن النبي صموئيل ثم رُدّ عليهم، إلى أن جاء سليمان عليه السلام فنقل التابوت إلى الهيكل، وذكروا أنه حين فتح التابوت لم يجد فيه إلا لوحي الحجر اللذين وضعهما موسى عليه لسلام، فأين ذهبت نسخة توراة موسى التي وضعها في التابوت؟ لا جواب على هذا عند اليهود والنصارى.
5) ذكروا حادثة دلالتها: أن (رحبعام) وكلّ إسرائيل تركوا شريعة الرب وانحرفوا قبل أن يهاجمهم فرعون مصر حينها، وأنهم فقدوا التوراة قرابة ثلاثة قرون.
6) وذكروا أن الملك (يوشيا) الذي ملك بعد سليمان عليه السلام وجد (سفر الشريعة)، ويدل الخبر الذي يذكره اليهود في هذا أنهم ضيعوا أحكام التوراة، ولا دليل على أن ما وجدوه كان هو التوراة! .
7) في سنة 586 ق.م فقدت التوراة مرة أخرى بعد أن دمرت دولة (يهوذا) على يد بختنصر الكلداني.
8) وذكروا أنه في زمن السبي البابلي هيأ عزرا الكاتب قلبه لطلب شريعة الرب، ويظهر من ما ذكروه في هذا أن عزرا هو من كتب لهم التوراة لأن بينه وبين موسى أكثر من ثمانية قرون فكيف وصلت التوراة له ؟
9) وذكروا أن علماء التوراة ترجموا التوراة إلى اليونانية بطلب من حاكم اليونان (بطليمويس الثاني) وعرفت هذا الترجمة بـ(السبعينية)، هذه الترجمة تمت بعد 10 قرون تقريبا من وفاة موسى عليه السلام فلا اعتبار بها إذ لا سند لها.
11) أن اليهود فقدوا القدرة على فهم اللغة العبرية القديمة فأخرجوا نسخة على النمط الحديث تسمى (النسخة الماسورية) .
# *الخلاصة:* يتبين لنا من هذا العرض التاريخي للتوراة أن العهد القديم (التوراة وغيرها) كتاب ليس له أي سند تاريخي يثبت تسلسل نقله و انه تعرض لفترات عديدة من الضياع و أن أصله العبري مفقود لا وجود له مما يجعل المجال واسعا للتحريف و التبديل .

** تحريف التوراة ** *أولا) أدلة تحريف التوراة من القرآن الكريم:*
قوله تعالى: (أَفَتَطْمَعُون

----------


## عبدالله بدر السعيد

من أهم عبادات اليهود 1) الصلاة:
و يتجهون في صلاتهم إلى بيت المقدس، و كانوا في السابق يركعون ويسجدون أما الآن فغالبهم يصلون جلوسا على الكراسي و الصلوات الواجبة على اليهود ثلاث مرات في كل يوم، صلاة الفجر و يسمونها صلاة السحر، صلاة نصف النهار أو القيلولة، وصلاة المساء و يسمونها صلاة الغروب.
2) الصيام:
يبتدئ عند اليهود من قبل غروب الشمس الى بعد غروبها من اليوم اللاحق ، يمتنعون فيه عن الطعام و الشراب و الجماع، ولهم أيام عديدة متفرقة يصومونها لمناسبات عديدة منها:
- صوم يوم الغفران: و هو أهم صوم عندهم.
- صوم تموز: وهو صيام يوم الثامن عشر من تموز، و يعتبرونه حداداً على بعض الحوادث.
- صيام التاسع من آب: وهو ذكرى سقوط أورشليم.

أهم مواسم اليهود و أعيادهم 1) يوم السبت: و هو "شباث" في العبرانية بمعنى الراحة لأنه يوم يزعمون أن الله تعالى استراح فيه و أمر عباده بالاستراحة فيه و باركه و جعلوا من أهم شعائره الكف عن أي عمل.
2) عيد الفصح : و يسمى عيد الفطير و عيد الربيع ، و مدته سبعه أيام و يقيمه اليهود إحياءا لذكرى نجاة بني إسرائيل من فرعون مصر. 
3) يوم التكفير و يوم الغفران : و هو من أهم أعيادهم و أقدس أيام السنة عندهم و هو عندهم ذكرى نزول موسى عليه السلام من جبل سيناء و معه الشريعة.
وعندهم أعياد أخرى مرتبطة بمناسبات ببعض الأحداث كعيد المظال و عيد الفوريم .

من تشريعات اليهود 1) الزواج : ويعتبر بقاء اليهودي في العزوبية أمرا منافيا للدين و يحرم الزواج بين اليهود و غيرهم و الزواج بغيرهم يعتبر زنى و فجور و تعدد الزوجات جائز عندهم و ليس له حد أقصى.
2) الطلاق : كان الطلاق في التوراة حقاً موضوعا بيد الرجل إلى أن علّقه الحاخام جرشوم بن يهودا على فتيا القاضي أو اتفاق الزوجين على الطلاق بالتراضي.
3) المأكل و المشرب : ومن شرائعهم أنه لا يجوز لهم من الحيوانات ذوات الأربع إلا كل ماله ظلف مشقوق و ليس له أنياب و يأكل العشب، فالخنزير عندهم حرام، و يحرم عليهم من الطيور كل ماله منقار معقوف أو مخلب، و لا يحل لهم من السمك إلا ما له زعانف وعليه قشور،و لا يجوز لهم الجمع بين اللحم و اللبن و الحليب في طعام واحد .

فرق اليهود :  تفرق اليهود الى فرق عديدة كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم : (تفرقت اليهود على إحدى و سبعين أو ثنتين و سبعين فرقة) و هذا التفرق قديم و حديث ، أما الفرق القديمة فهم:

1) السامريون : وهم في الأصل شعب دولة بني إسرائيل التي تكونت في الشمال من دولة يهوذا، و أهم ما يميزهم عن بقية اليهود :
- لا يؤمنون بنبوة احد من أنبياء بني إسرائيل سوى هارون و موسى و يوشع بن نون عليهم السلام.
-لا يقدسون من كتب اليهود سوى الأسفار الخمسة التي تسمى التوراة و يضيفون إليها سفر يوشع بن نون فقط.
-المكان المقدس لديهم "جبل جرزيم " و يستقبلونه ، وينكرون صهيون وبيت المقدس، ولأجل ذا فإن بقية اليهود يكفرونهم .

2) الفريسيون :  وتعني ذوي الرأي و العلم بالأمور أو المنعزلون، ويبدو أنهم امتداد لفرقه الربانيين الفرقة المهتمة بأمور الشريعة، والربانيون هؤلاء هم اشد اليهود عداوة لغيرهم، و أهم ما يميز الفريسيين عن غيرهم من اليهود:
- الإيمان بسائر كتب العهد القديم مع التلمود، و لا تزال موجودة هذه الطائفة و يمثلون أغلبية اليهود.

3) الصدوقيون: وهؤلاء ينتسبون الى كاهن قديم لهم يسمى " صادوق " و يتميزون بأنهم:
- يقرون بالتوراة فقط و هي الأسفار الخمسة و عزي إليهم القول بأن " عزير ابن الله ".
- ينكرون البعث و الجزاء الأخروي.
- ينكرون القضاء و القدر و الملائكة.

أما الفرق الحديثة فمنها:

4) القراءون : و هم الذين يقرءون المقرأ أي التوراة ، و ينتسبون الى رجل يسمى "عنان بن داوود" و لذا أطلق عليهم اسم " العنانيون " ، و يتميزون بأنهم:
- لا يعترفون إلا بالعهد القديم.
- يقولون بالبعث يوم الدين.
- يعزى الى شيخهم عنان الإقرار ببعثة عيسى عليه السلام و محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام و لكنه يزعم انه نبي للعرب فقط دون اليهود.
و هم يعتبرون من أعداء الصهيونية التلمودية لان كلا منهم يكفر الآخر و يرى ارتداده عن الدين .

5) الحسيديم : و هي فرقة صوفية متأخرة النشأة تعظم التلمود و تقوم على التأويل الباطني، و يتميزون بـ: - اعتقادهم بوحدة الوجود.
- يقولون بالجبر.
- يقولون بالتناسخ .
- يقولون بالثواب و العقاب، إلا أن اليهودي عندهم لا يقضي في النار أكثر من 12 شهراً.
- يستعملون الغناء و الموسيقى في صلاتهم .
- من أكثر الطوائف حماسا لمجيء المسيح المخلص .
- لا يحلقون من رأسهم سوى الشوارب.
- و أكثرهم يذمون الصهيونية و إن كانوا مؤيدين لها في إنشاء دوله لليهود في فلسطين .

6) الإصلاحيون : وهي فرقة تدعو الى التحرر من قيود التلمود و تدعو الى اندماج اليهود مع الشعوب التي تشاركهم أوطانهم والمحافظة على قوانين تلك البلدان، انتشرت في أمريكا و يتميزون بـ :
- إنكارهم للوحي و يقولون إن الكتاب المقدس من صنع الإنسان .
- ينكرون التلمود ودعوى المسيح المنتظر.
- ينكرون البعث الجسدي و العذاب بعد الموت.
- يقيمون الصلوات باللغات القومية .
- حذفوا من ادعيتهم و صلواتهم ما يتعلق بالعودة الى صهيون، واعتبروا اليهود دين لا قومية.

7) الأرثوذكسية : وهم اليهود الذين يدينون بالكتاب المقدس مع التلمود مع جميع التعصبات اليهودية ،و هم يشكلون الغالبية العظمى من اليهود و تجمعهم في فلسطين و لا تعترف الدولة اليهودية إلا بهم كما أن غالبية أعضاء المجلس الصهيوني منهم .

8) المحافظون :  هم طائفة كبيرة حاولوا التوسط بين انفلات الإصلاحيين و تشدد الأرثوذكس في منتصف القرن التاسع عشر و يتميزون بـ:
- اعتبار التوراة هي الموحى بها من الله أما التلمود فيعتبرونه نتاج ثقافي لليهود.
- حذف القراءات المطولة و الأناشيد الخليعة.
- تربية النساء تربية دينية.
- إقامة الصلوات باللغات التي يفهمها المصلون إذا لم يفهموا العبرية .
والمحافظون من اكبر الداعمين للتوطن في فلسطين و تبني سياسات الصهاينة .

9) الصهيونية : وهي مذهب علماني و أهم أهدافه تجميع اليهود في فلسطين و من أهم أسباب بروزه و تأسيسه الاضطهاد الأوروبي لليهود .

أخلاق اليهود من خلال القرآن الكريم : 1) الكذب: وتعمقت هذه الخصلة فيهم حتى كذبوا على الله ورسله، قال تعالى (انظر كيف يفترون على الله الكذب و كفى به إثما مبينا ).
2) الحسد : هو تمني زوال النعمة عن الغير، قال تعالى (ود كثير من أهل الكتاب لو يردونكم من بعد إيمانكم كفارا حسدا من عند أنفسهم).
3) حب الدنيا : وفي هذا يقول تعالى عنهم (فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمنا قليلا).
4) البخل : مع أنهم أهل المال إلا أن الله يقول فيهم (الذين يبخلون و يأمرون الناس بالبخل و يكتمون ما آتاهم الله من فضله و اعتدنا للكافرين عذابا مهينا).
5) الخيانة : فقد خانوا في المال والدين والعهود والمواثيق كما قال تعالى (و لا تزال تطلع على خائنة منهم).
6) الإفساد في الأرض : كما قال تعالى (و قضينا الى بني إسرائيل في الكتاب لتفسدن في الأرض مرتين و لتعلن علوا كبيرا) .

----------


## عبدالله بدر السعيد

تعريف النصرانية لغة : نسبة الى نصرانة و هي قرية المسيح عليه السلام من أرض الجليل و تسمى هذه القرية ناصرة و نصورية ، اصطلاحا : هي دين النصارى الذين يزعمون أنهم يتبعون المسيح عليه السلام و كتابهم الإنجيل .

وفي القرآن الكريم أطلق على اتباع الديانة النصرانية(نصارى- أهل الكتاب- أهل الإنجيل)، و لم ترد تسميتهم بالمسيحية في القرآن و لا في السنة فلا يطلق عليهم المسيحيين لان في نسبتهم للمسيح عليه السلام خطأ إذ يلزم من ذلك عزو الكفر و الانحراف الى المسيح عليه السلام و هو منه بريء .

التعريف بالمسيح عليه السلام إجمالا من خلال القرآن الكريم و ما يتفق معه مما ورد في أناجيل النصارى المسيح عليه السلام بشر خلقه الله بكلمته ، و جعله الله تعالى آية حيث خلقه في بطن أمه مريم بدون أن يكون لها زوج أو يمسها بشر، أرسله الله لدعوة بني إسرائيل لعبادة الله تعالى الذين انحرفوا كثيرا عن دين موسى عليه السلام إلا ان قومه كذبوه و سعوا الى قتله إلا ان الله تعالى أنجاه و رفعه الى السماء .

وإذا نظرنا في الأناجيل الموجودة بين يدي النصارى نجد أنها صرحت بكثير مما ذكر في القرآن الكريم كـ:
o       بشرية المسيح: حيث ذكرت جميع الأناجيل انه ولد من مريم و انه طرأ عليه الأكل و الشرب و التعب و النوم عليه السلام.
o       أنه رسول من عند الله، بدليل عبارة (من يقبلكم يقبلني ومن يقبلني يقبل الذي أرسلني).
o       انه رسول الى بني إسرائيل خاصة، بدليل عبارة (لم أرسل إلا لخراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة).
o       انه دعا الى عبادة اله وحده لا شريك له، بدليل عبارة (للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد).
o       انه متبع لشريعة موسى عليه السلام و مكمل لها، بدليل عبارة (لا تظنوا أني جئت لأنقض الناموس.. بل لأكمل).
o       انه عليه السلام دعا الى التوبة، وقد ذكر أن هذا كان لب دعوته، والدليل عبارة (لأني لم آت لأدعو أبراراً بل خطاة إلى التوبة).

تاريخ النصارى إجمالا الحديث عن تاريخ النصارى والنصرانية من كتب النصارى من أصعب الموضوعات بسبب مشكلة الانقطاع التاريخي في الفترة التي تعقب رفع المسيح عليه السلام الى منتصف القرن الثاني من الميلاد و هي تعتبر من أهم الفترات المتعلقة بالنصرانية ، ومع ذلك فسنحاول ذكر تاريخ النصارى بإجمال.

أولا: المسيح عليه السلام من خلال المصادر النصرانية هو عيسى بن مريم عليهما السلام و ينسبه النصارى الى داوود عليه السلام و يعتقدون انه لا أب له من البشر لان الله أرسل الى مريم الملك جبريل عليه السلام فكان الحمل به ثم إنها وضعته في بيت لحم في فلسطين و لم يذكر النصارى نفخ جبريل عليه السلام في مريم بشكل واضح المعنى، و بعد بلوغ المسيح عليه السلام الثلاثين من عمره ابتدأ دعوته بعد ان اعتمد من يحيى عليه السلام فكان يعظ الناس ثم التحق به كما يزعم النصارى حواريو المسيح و تابعوه في رحلاته، حتى أحس اليهود بالخطر من دعوة المسيح و اتفقوا على القضاء عليه، وفي اليوم الأول من أيام عيد الفصح قبضوا عليه بوشاية من يهوذا الاخريوطي أحد تلاميذه ، وحُمل -كما يزعم النصارى- إلى الوالي الروماني بيلاطس البنطي الذي حكم بعد محاورته ونزولا عند رغبة اليهود حكم عليه بالموت على الصليب ومات بعد أن صاح (إلهي إلهي لماذا تتركني) ثم ادخل قبرا أياما ولما فتحوا القبر وجدوه خاليا ثم ظهر لتلاميذه بعد ذلك وبين لهم أنه حي ثم ارتفع إلى السماء ، ويرى كثير من النصارى أن دعوته لم تزيد على ثلاث سنوات.

ثانيا: تلاميذ المسيح بعد رفعه تلاميذ المسيح بعد رفعه فيما يذكر النصارى قاموا بالدعوة في مدن اليهود و اظهروا آيات كثيرة كشفاء المرضى حتى اقبل الناس على كلامهم ، الذي يتضمن وجوب التوبه و الايمان بالمسيح عليه السلام لتغفر لهم خطاياهم و لم يكن في دعوتهم تصريح بألوهية المسيح و لا بنوته لله تعالى بل أعلن بطرس في أول خطبه (أن يسوع الناصري رجل قد تبرهن لكم من قبل الله..)، ثم ازداد حنق اليهود عليهم و قتلوا اثنين منهم (إستفانوس ويعقوب)، وبعد هذا بدأ التلاميذ بدعوة الاجانب و نجحوا في ضم الكثير من اليونانيين و الوثنيين اليهم.
ثالثا: الفترة اللاحقة لعصر التلاميذ إلى مجيء الامبراطور قسطنطين يقول الكاتب النصراني حبيب سعيد (إن الأربعين سنة من 70م إلى 110م تبقى أكثر فترات التاريخ النصراني غموضا و إبهاما لأن هذه الفترة كان بها الكثير من معالم التغيير في الكنيسة نفسها و برز فيها الكثير من دعاة المسيحية المجهولين بعد "بولس" ..).
ومن أهم الأحداث في هذه الفترة حادثة تدمير بيت المقدس من قبل القائد الروماني تيطس الذي قضى على اليهود في فلسطين وقضى كذلك على أكبر عدد من النصارى لأنه لم يكن هناك فرق بين اليهودي و المتنصر ، واستمر القتل إلى التدمير الثاني في عهد الإمبراطور أدريان، إلا أن تدمير بيت المقدس وقتل اليهود أفسح المجال لأتباع بولس المنادين بإلغاء الشريعة الموسوية وفصلها عن ديانة المسيح.
وفي تلك الفترة ظهرت المذاهب والأقوال المختلفة منها:
o       الغنوصية: وهي الفرق التي تجمع في عقيدتها بين إلهين اثنين أو أكثر.
o       المارسونية: وهم أتباع مارسيون القائل بالإلهين: إله اليهود القاسي، والإله الحقيقي المحتجب، ويرى أن المسيح اختفى فجأة ثم رجع .
o       المونتانية: نسبة إلى مونتانس مدعي النبوة الزاعم أن الروح القدس يتكلم إليه.
o       البنويون: القائلون بأن المسيح إنسان ولكن الله تبناه ووهبه قوة ثم مات ورفع، وهم يتمسكون بالشريعة الموسوية.
o       الانتحالية: وهي عدة مذاهب نادت بأن الله واحد، وهي مذاهب شتى.
وكانت المواجهات كثيرا ما تحدث بين هذه الفرق خاصة بين أتباع بولس الذين منهم اريجانوس المصري واثناسيوس اللذان كان لهما أكبر الأثر في تحريف دين المسيح.
ومن المعلوم أن النصارى في تلك الفترة لم تكن لهم دوله و كانوا يعيشون بين بني جنسهم من اليهود ثم بين الوثنيين وكان النصارى في كلا الحالتين يتعرضون للاضطهاد، الى ان تولى الامبراطور قسطنطين عرش روما فأوقف الاضطهاد بمرسوم ميلان و بدأت النصرانية بالانتشار الا انها تأثرت بما حولها من الديانات و الثقافات فانحرفت عن دين المسيح عليه السلام و صارت دينا وثنيا يقوم على تأليه المسيح عليه السلام.
وكان لتنصر أباطرة الرومان وأكبرهم قسطنطين أكبر الأثر في انتشار النصرانية في الدولة الرومانية المترامية الأطراف، وما لبثت النصرانية حتى صارت ألعوبة بيد هؤلاء الأباطرة يسيرونها حسب أهوائهم حتى سقوط دولتهم.

----------


## عبدالله بدر السعيد

عقيدة النصارى كان ابتداء تحريف عقيدة النصارى من دخول بولس ( شاؤول اليهودي ) هذه الديانة أي بعد خمسة قرون من رفع المسيح عليه السلام حيث أصبحت تقوم على ثلاث أسس :
1- التثليث .
2- الصلب و الفداء .
3- محاسبة المسيح للناس .

التثليث مراد النصارى بالتثليث هو ( إله واحد الأب و الابن و الروح القدس ) ويفسرون هذه العقيدة بقولهم أن تعليم الثالوث يتضمن :
1- وحدانية الله .
2- لاهوت الأب و الابن و الروح القدس .
3- أن الأب و الابن و الروح القدس أقانيم يمتاز كل منهم عن الآخر.
4- أنهم واحد في الجوهر متساوون في القدرة و المجد .
5- أن بينهم تمييزا في الوظائف و العمل.
6- أن بعض أعمال اللاهوت تنسب في الكتاب المقدس إلى الأب و الابن و الروح القدس معاً، و بعضها تنسب على الخصوص إلى كل واحد منهم.
و عقيدة التثليث يتضح منها: أنهم يقولون إن الله واحد حقيقي وهو في الوقت نفسه ثلاثة حقيقية ، وهذا شيء محير جداً !! ويصدق عليهم أنهم يعبدون ثلاثة آلهة ويعتقدون أنهم موحدون.
ولقد صرّح كثير منهم بعدم معقولية التثليث وأنها قضية لا يقبلها العقل، ومع ذلك يؤمنون به.
والتثليث -بهذا الاسم- لم يرد في العهدين ولا مرة واحدة، وإنما أول من نطق به هو أسقف أنطاكية السادس (ثيوفيليوس)، مما يدل على أن النصارى ابتدعوا عقيدة التثليث في وقت متأخر و الواقع أنهم استوردوها من الأديان الوثنية.

استدلالات النصارى على التثليث و إبطالها و نقضها : 1- ان الله تعالى ورد اسمه بالعبرية " ألوهيم " الذي يدل على الجمع، و الرد عليه انه دليل باطل بنص التوراة التي نصت على ان الله واحد.
قالوا: وأنه تعالى استخدم صيغه الجمع في التحدث عن نفسه كما جاء في سفر التكوين " و قال الله نعمل الإنسان " ، و إبطال هذا الدليل أن لفظة "نعمل "وردت على صيغة تعظيم، ثم إن هناك مئات الأقوال الواردة في العهد القديم على لفظ الإفراد فكيف تترك تلك المئات و يؤخذ بهذه اللفظة الواحدة و شبهها .
2- ألفاظ الصورة الموضوعة للمعمودية وهي :" عمدوا باسم الأب والابن والروح القدس " والرد عليهم هو ان هذه اللفظة لا تعني أكثر من طلب الإيمان بهؤلاء الثلاثة الذين هم الله تعالى و رسوله المسيح و الملك جبريل إذا صدق راوي هذه العبارة.
3- الأحوال التي واكبت تعميد المسيح وفيها أن يسوع رأى روح الله نازلا وأنه سمع صوت يقول: هذا هو ابني الحبيب..، والرد عليه أنه ليس فيها ما يدل على أن هؤلاء الثلاثة واحد.

أدلة إثبات الوحدانية و إبطال التثليث من العهد القديم و الأناجيل : - ورد في "سفر التثنية ":  " اسمع يا إسرائيل الرب إلهنا رب واحد " ، ومنها ما ورد في إنجيل يوحنا (وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك..).

الاقانيم الثلاثة تعريفها و أدلتهم عليها و بيان بطلان تلك الأدلة : - النصارى يزعمون ان الله ذو ثلاثة أقانيم : الأب و الابن و الروح القدس .
- الاقنوم الأول " الأب ": أ*- ويراد بالأب عندهم : الذات الإلهية مجردة عن الابن و الروح القدس.
ب*- أدلتهم على أبوة الله للمسيح الله عن قولهم : ما ورد في إنجيل متى :"و إما ذلك اليوم و تلك الساعة فلا يعلم بها احد من ملائكة السموات إلا أبي وحده "
ت*- الرد عليهم و بيان بطلان أدلتهم :
1- أن الأناجيل التي اعتمد النصارى عليها في إثبات ذلك لا تصلح أن تكون مستندا إذ هي كتب غير موثوقة، كما أن بينها اختلافات في هذه الألفاظ نفسها في كتبهم .
2- ان النصارى لا يعتقدون ان الله أب للمسيح أبوة حقيقية ويعتقدون ان الله تعالى أب للمسيح و هو في نفس هو هو ليس هو غيره، وهذا يجعل كلمة الأب الواردة في الأناجيل لديهم ليس لها مفهوم حقيقي.
3- على فرض صحة الروايات الواردة لديهم في الأناجيل في كلمة " الأب " فيجب ان تفسر على معنى غير الأبوة الحقيقية لأمرين :
أ*- أنهم أوردوا على لسان المسيح كلاما كثيرا لا يمكن ان يحمل على المعنى الظاهري بل لابد من حمله على المجاز، فكذلك أبوة الله للمسيح.
ب*- ان نسبة الأبوة الى الله ليست خاصة في المسيح لديهم بل وردت في العهد القديم و في الأناجيل منسوبة الى غير المسيح كالتلاميذ و غيرهم و المراد بها عند النصارى أبوة النعمة.

- الاقنوم الثاني " الابن " : أ*- المراد بالابن عندهم : هي كلمة الله المتجسدة و هو المسيح عليه السلام و يزعمون ان الابن مساو للأب في الوجود و ان الأب خلق العالم بواسطة الابن.
ب*- أدلتهم على ان المسيح ابن الله :استدلوا على ذلك بما ورد في أناجيلهم من النصوص التي تنسب المسيح ابنا لله كما هو في إنجيل متى:" أنت هو ابن الله الحي "
ت*- الرد عليهم :
1- ان كتبهم التي يستندون إليها في هذا هي كتب غير موثقة و غير سليمة من التحريف.
2- ان البنوة التي يزعمها النصارى لا تتفق مع البنوة الحقيقية فالابن في الأصل جزء من الأب و يكون الأب سابقا للابن في الوجود .
3- ان هذا الوصف و هو " ابن الله " أطلق على غير المسيح في مواطن كثيرة من أناجيلهم، و يريدون به البنوة المجازية التي تعني اللطف و الحفظ من قبل الله لهم فكذلك إذا ما ورد من بنوة المسيح لله لا تعني غير ذلك.
4- ان المسيح عليه السلام قد دلت الأدلة الكثيرة على بشريته و انه ابن الإنسان.

- الاقنوم الثالث " الروح القدس " : أ*- المراد بالروح القدس عند النصارى : هو في كلامهم روح الله الذي يتولى تأييد اتباع المسيح و تطهيرهم.
و استدلوا على ألوهيته بأن الكتاب المقدس لديهم وصف الروح القدس بصفات لا يوصف بها إلا الله فدل هذا عندهم على ألوهيته .
ب*- الرد عليهم : ليس في الأناجيل أي عبارة تدل على المعنى الذي يدعونه في الروح القدس و هو الألوهية ، بل الروح القدس المراد به جبريل عليه السلام في كل موطن ورد ذكره فيه.
فمن هذا كله يتضح لنا أن عقيدة التثليث عند النصارى ليس لها أدلة تثبت صحتها.

الاتحاد " التجسد " : أ*- المراد به : هو ان الله اتخذ جسد المسيح له صورة و حل بين الناس بصورة إنسان هو المسيح
ب*- أدلتهم : قولهم (..والكلمة صار جسداً.. وحلّ بيننا).
ت*- الرد عليهم :
1- هذه العقيدة من المستحيل عقلا قبولها لأنها تعني ان الله تقمص هيئة النطفة ثم الجنين ثم مر بأطوار الطفولة -تعالى الله عن ذلك-، فمن كان يدير العالم حينها؟
2- ان دعوى التجسد لديهم هي مبررات للصلب ثم الفداء في زعمهم.
3- ما يستندون إليه مما ورد في إنجيل يوحنا وقد ثبت أنه (إنجيل مزور) عند النصارى.
4- ما ذكروه من إنجيل متى واستشهادهم بالنبوءة السابقة قد سبق بيان غلطها.
5- ما أوردوه من كلام بولس هو كلام مردود عليه و غير مقبول إذ يجب عليه ان يبين مستنده لما يقول من كلام المسيح نفسه و إلا يعتبر مدع كاذب.
6- ما أوردوه من الرسالة إلى العبرانيين إن صحة نسبته فالقول فيها ما سبق، وإلا فكيف يأخذ النصارى عقيدة خطيرة كهذه من كتاب لا يعرف كاتبه ؟
7- و ان هذه عقيدة مناقضة للعقل ويعترف النصارى بذلك و يجعلونها من الأسرار.

الصلب و الفداء : - الصلب : هو التعليق على خشبة الصليب ، و اليهود و النصارى يعتقدون ان المسيح عليه السلام مات مصلوبا، والنصارى يعللون ذلك بأنه صلب فداء للبشر لتخليصهم من خطيئة أبيهم آدم و هي أكله من الشجرة التي نهي عنها فانتقلت الخطيئة الى أبنائه.
- قصة الصلب إجمالا كما وردت في الأناجيل :
ان المسيح عليه السلام طلبه اليهود ليقتلوه لانه في زعمهم كفر بالله فدلهم على مكانه (يهوذا الاسخريوطي) وقبضوا عليه ليلة الجمعة ثم حملوه إلى دار الوالي و حكم عليه بالصلب وصلب ثم انزل من الصليب و ادخل القبر ثم قام من قبره ثم ظهر لهم في الجليل و كلمهم و بقي معهم أربعين يوما ثم ارتفع الى السماء و هم ينظرون إليه .
- اختلاف المعلومات الواردة في الأناجيل عن الصلب :
1- ذكر لوقا : ان ملكا من الملائكة تراءى للمسيح يقوي عزيمته في آخر صلاة صلاها و لم يذكر ذلك آخرون.
2- ذكر لوقا : ان المسيح صلى مرة واحده و لم يوقظ تلاميذه إلا مرة واحدة ، إما متى و مرقص ذكرا ان ذلك تكرر ثلاث مرات و يوحنا لم يذكر شيئا من ذلك.
4- ان متى و مرقص ذكرا ان اللصين الذين صلبا مع المسيح كانا يعيرانه مع الناس إما لوقا ذكر ان احدهما عيره و الآخر دافع عنه و لم يذكر يوحنا ذلك.
فهذا قليل من الاختلافات العديدة بينهم في رواية أعظم حادث في حياة المسيح حسب معتقد النصارى وهو الصلب، مما يدل على أنه ليس لديهم علم مؤكد في هذا الأمر.
- حقيقة نهاية المسيح على الأرض و مجيئه مرة أخرى :
و الحق بالنسبة للمسيح ان الله أنجاه من أعدائه اليهود وهذا الذي يتناسب مع سؤال المسيح الله فقد استجاب الله له، قال تعالى (..بل رفعه الله إليه...).
والنصارى يعتقدون رجعه المسيح قبل يوم القيامة و انه سيحاسب الناس و يضم أتباعه إليه و اليهود يؤمنون بان مسيحا سيأتي آخر الزمان و ينتصر به اليهود على أعدائهم وهو المسيح الدجال اليهودي، والذي يبدو أن النصارى أيضا سيكونون من أتباعه.

- الفداء : هو اعتقاد النصارى ان موت المسيح كان كفارة لخطيئة آدم التي انتقلت الى أبنائه بالوراثة.
- أدلة النصارى على الفداء : ما جاء في إنجيل مرقص:" ان ابن الإنسان لم يأت ليخدم بل ليخدم و ليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين .
- بيان بطلان أدلتهم و كلامهم في الفداء :
1- أنهم استدلوا على ذلك بما ورد في الأناجيل و هي كتب غير موثوقة و غير سليمة من التحريف.
2- لا يوجد نص واحد يعين خطيئة آدم عليه السلام التي انتقلت الى أبنائه بالوراثة كما يزعم النصارى.
3- أن كلام النصارى في الخطيئة مضطرب، بل لا ينصون عليها في كل مقام.
4- ان المراد من كون المسيح كفارة للخطايا احد أمرين :
أ*- تكفير خطايا الناس التي اقترفوها في الماضي أو سيقترفونها في المستقبل و هذا باطل.
ب*- ما ذكره كثير من النصارى و هو تكفير خطيئة آدم عليه السلام التي انتقلت الى أبنائه و هو ادعاء باطل.
و الحقيقة أنهم اخترعوا فرية الفداء بدون دليل شرعي أو عقلي ليبرروا قضية الصلب التي اعتقدوها.

بيان بطلان دعوى الصلب والفداء إضافة لما سبق 5- ان آدم عليه السلام تاب من خطيئته و قبل الله توبته و عوقب بإخراجه من الجنة و تأثر أبناؤه بالعقوبة.
6- أن ذنب آدم لم يكن يلزم للتكفير عنه ان ينزل الرب و يصلب بل كان يكفي التوبة.
7- ان ما وقع من آدم يعتبر يسيرا بالنسبة لما فعله كثير من أبنائه من سب الله و عبادة غير و الإفساد في الأرض فعلى كلام النصارى ان الله لابد ان ينزل كل وقت ليصلب حتى يجمع بين عدله و رحمته في زعمهم
وينبغي الإشارة إلى أن الديانة النصرانية كلها تقوم على مسألة الصلب إذ ليس فيها ما يمكن أن يجذب الناس إليه سوى هذه القضية.

دعوى محاسبة المسيح للناس : - يزعم النصارى ان المسيح سوف يتولى يوم القيامة محاسبة الناس وثبوت هذه العقيدة فرع عن ثبوت أصلها وهي الأناجيل و الرسائل التي سبق الحديث عنها.

قول النصارى في الجنة و النار و البعث : - يعتقد النصارى بالبعث الجسدي و يؤمنون بالنعيم الأبدي في الجنة و العذاب الأبدي في النار إلا أنهم يزعمون ان الجنة ليس فيها أكل و لا شرب و لا نكاح و لا شيء من المتع الحسية و يعتقدون ان المتعة تكون برؤية الله فقط، لأنهم يرون أن الأجساد يوم القيامة أجساد روحانية.

----------


## عبدالله بدر السعيد

بعض العبادات لدى النصارى
النصارى -وبولس خاصة- بدلوا دين المسيح بعده وألغوا شريعة موسى ، ولهذا انقطعت صلة النصارى بالعبادات في العهد القديم وصارت عندهم عبادات مختلفة، منها:
1) الصلاة : 
و هي سبع صلوات في اليوم و الليلة و هي دعاء مختار، وللصلاة عندهم شرطان:
1- تقدم باسم المسيح لأنه الواسطة عندهم.
2- يتقدم الصلاة الايمان الكامل بالتثليث و غيره من العقيدة .
و الصلاة عندهم أنواع صلاة فردية سرية، وصلاة عائلية في البيت، و اهمها صلاة يوم الاحد حيث يقرا الكاهن عليهم شيئا من المزامير.
ولم يرد عن المسيح بيان لكيفية الصلاة و الذي يظهر انه كان يصلي مثل صلاة بني اسرائيل ،وكان حين يصلي يقع وجهه على الارض ويفهم من هذا انه كان يسجد في صلاته و هذا مالا يفعله النصارى .

2) الصوم :
 و هو الامتناع عن الطعام حتى بعد منتصف النهار أو من الصباح الى المساء عند البعض، و هم يصومون يوم الاربعاء لانه يوم المشاورة على موت المسيح عندهم و يوم الجمعه لانه صلب عندهم فيه المسيح و صوم الميلاد و عدد ايامه (43) يوما.

الشعائر عند النصارى :
1) التعميد :
وهو مفتاح الدخول في النصرانية ،و مرادهم من التعميد ان يكون الانسان طاهرا مبرءا من الذنوب و طريقتهم هي رش الماء على الجبهه او اي غمس اي جزء من الجسم في الماء او غمس الشخص كله في الماء و لا يكون الا في الكنيسة و على يد كاهن .

2) العشاء الرباني :
و هو قطع من الخبز مع كأس من الخمر يتناوله النصارى في الكنيسة رمزا و تذكار لصلب المسيح عندهم ، و عند غير الكاثوليك ان هذا رمزا لما حل بالمسيح .
وهاتان الشعيرتان هما أهم شعائر النصارى .

3) الاعتراف للقسس و صكوك الغفران :
التوبة عند النصارلى لا تتم الا بالاعتراف بالذنوب امام القس او الكاهن في الكنيسة ثم يمسحه الكاهن فتغفرذنوبه ثم قرر في المجتمع الثاني عشر سنة 1215م ان الكنيسة الكاثوليكية تملك حق الغفران و تمنحه لمن تشاء ،و هذا مظهر من مظاهر تلاعبهم.

4) الزواج عند النصارى :
يجوز الزواج عند النصارى ما عدا للقسس و الكاهن لدى الكاثوليك و الارثوذكس اقتداءا في زعمهم بالمسيح الذي لم يتزوج ،و لا يجوز الزواج عندهم باكثر من واحده و لا طلاق عندهم الا في حالة الزنا و يجوز الطلاق عندهم في حالة اختلاف الدين بين الرجل و المرأة اذا لم يتم التوافق بينهما .

5) حمل الصليب و تقديسه :
يرمزون بالصليب إلى صلب المسيح و يزعمون ان حمله يشعرهم بانكار النفس و اقتفاء اثر المسيح و لا يوجد لدى النصارى دليل على حمله و تقديسه ،و لا يعرف من الذي دعا الى حمله و انما هو امر استحسنوه و درجوا عليه في زمن متاخر حتى صار من اظهر شعائرهم.

6) تقديس يوم الاحد :
- من المعلوم ان بني اسرائيل يعظمون يوم السبت الا ان النصارى تركوا يوم السبت و عظموا الاحد رغبة منهم في مخالفة اليهود، وهذا تحريف بما يوافق أهوائهم.

العوامل التي أدت الى تحريف رسالة المسيح :
1) الاضطهادات :
الدارس المسيح و اتباعه يجد الاضطهاد واكب نشأة الدعوة، وكان المسيح مطاردا من اليهود الا ان الله انجاه و رفعه اليه، و بعده اضطهد اليهود و الرومان النصارى.
وأعداء الأديان سيجدون أرضية مناسبة لنشر أفكارهم في حالة الاضطهاد هذه، ونجد أنه في فترة اضطهاد النصارى شاع بينهم ما يسمى بالهرطقة وهي التعاليم المخالفة للنصرانية، حتى جاء عهد قسطنطين الذي وحدهم على بدعة بولس.

2) ضياع الانجيل و انقطاع السند :
الاناجيل الموجودة اليوم ليس منها شيء منسوب الى المسيح ، كما ان النصارى لم يعتنوا بالتدوين مباشرة بعد رفع المسيح ، و لا يعرف على اليقين كاتبها، وهذا انحراف عن دين المسيح لأن اصحاب تلك الاناجيل ليسوا معصومين و يقعون في الخطأ.

3) بولس " شاؤول اليهودي " 
و هو احد الد اعداء المسيح و احد اليهود المتعصبين لليهودية و قد زعم أنه دخل في دين المسيح ، حتى صار رأسا في النصرانية ينشر المخالفات لدعوة المسيح ومنها :
أ*- ادعاؤه ان المسيح ابن الله ، وقامت عليها الديانة بعد ذلك، و هذا خلاف ما صرح به المسيح من انه رسول لبني اسرائيل و انه انسان.
ب*- ادعاؤه ان الغاية من مجيء المسيح هو الصلب و تكفير الخطايا ، والوارد عن المسيح -كما بينا سابقا- التصريح بانه جاء ليدعو الى التوبة و الانابة.
ت*- ادعاؤه ان دعوة المسيح كانت عامة لجميع بني البشر ، ثم زعم لنفسه أنه مرسل لجميع البشر و هذه الدعوى منه تخالف ما ذكره المسيح عن نفسه و ما وصى به تلاميذه.
ث*- إلغاؤه لشريعه موسى و دعواه ان الانسان ينجو بالايمان المجرد بدون عمل ، و الغاء العمل بشريعه موسى بعد أن واجه عقبة كؤود وهي عدم قبول الوثنيين الشرائع الموسوية.
ج*- الغاؤه الختان : وأتباع المسيح لم يقبلوا تلك الدعوى كما هوا المتوقع منهم.
ح*- التاثر بالوثنيات و الفلسفات الوثنية : لأن الديانة المسيحية كانت دعوة لبني اسرائيل خاصة و ليست لها الصبغة العالمية لذا فقد غلبت، و من امثلة ذلك:
- ان التثليث موجود عند الهنادكة و البوذيين قبل النصارى
- ان الصلب فداء للبشر عقيدة وثنية كانت موجودة لدى الهنادكة
- الاعتقاد بان الها تجسد وولد من عذراء هو من عقائد الوثنيين.
و لكن كيف تشربت الديانة النصرانية الاديان الوثنية ؟ الجواب: لأن كبار الدعاة الى النصرانية (بولس وغيره) هم فلاسفه متعمقون في الفلسفات الوثنية و بعد تنصرهم نقلوا تلك الفلسفات معهم الى الدين الجديد و حاولو ان يسدوا الثغرات التي يجدوها في اليانة النصرانية.

4) تدخل الامبرطور قسطنطين : الذي رفع الاضطهاد عن النصارى فقرب النصارى اليه و لما راى ، و لما كان هو وثنيا انحاز الى ما يوافق هواه و رغبته فنصر قول القائلين بالوهية المسيح و امر بلعن من خالفهم.
5) المجامع النصرانية : التي كونت الديانة النصرانية ووضعت اهم اسسها و حاربت التوحيد.

----------


## عبدالله بدر السعيد

أهم الفرق النصرانية المعاصرة : توزع النصارى بعد رفع المسيح إلى فرق متباينة، إلا أن دعوة التوحيد كانت تظهر بين الحين والآخر فيهم، ولم تنقرض إلا بعد مجمع نيقية الذي انعقد أصلا للنظر في قول فرقتين ، فرقة الأريوسية الموحدة القائلة ببشرية المسيح ، والبولسية القائلة بألوهيته ، وانتصر البولسيون واعتنقت الدولة وجل النصارى ذلك المذهب، وانقسموا إلى فرق:

أولا القائلون بالطبيعة الواحدة للمسيح و هم :
1) الاقباط : هم نصارى مصر و هم اكثر نصارى العرب و هم ثلاث فرق منهم فرقة على القول بالطبيعه الواحدة و فرقة على القول بالطبيعتين و فرقة اخذت بقول البروتستانت.
2) اليعاقبة : هم النصارى السريان و يفترقون الى ثلاث فرق كالتي يفترق اليها الاقباط.
3) الأرمن : هم جاليات قدمت من ارمينية و ينقسمون الى ثلاث فرق كالتي يفترق اليها الاقباط و اليعاقبة.
4) الاحباش .

 ثانيا : القائلون بأن المسيح له طبيعتان : و يقال لهم "الملكانية " و انقسموا الى ثلاث طوائف كبار هم :
1: الكاثوليك :
2: الارثوذكس :
3: البروتستانت و يسمون " الانجيليين " .

اما الطائفة الاولى هي : الكاثوليك : و هم اتباع البابا في روما و يتميزون ب :
1: قولهم بان الروح القدس انبثق من الاب و الابن معا.
2: يبيحون اكل الدم و المخنوق.
3: ان بابا الفاتيكان هو الرئيس العام لجميع الكاثوليك.
4: تحريم الطلاق بتاتا حتى في حالة الزنا ، و هم اكثر الاوربيين الغربيين و شعوب امريكا الجنوبية و تسمى كنيستهم " الكنيسة الغربية " .

والطائفة الثانية : الارثوذكس : هم نصارى الشرق الذين تبعوا الكنيسة الشرقية في القسطنطينية و يتميزون ب: 
1: ان الروح القدس انبثق من الاب فقط :
2: تحريم الطلاق الا في حالة الزنى :
3: لا يجتمعون تحت لواء رئيس واحد بل كل كنيسة مستقلة بنفسها ، و هذا المذهب منتشر في اوروبا الشرقية و روسيا .

 والطائفة الثالثة : البروتستانت " الانجيليين " و هم اتباع مارتن لوثر و كان ينادي بإصلاح الكنيسة من الفساد و يتميزون ب: 
1: ان صكوك الغفران كذب و ان الذنوب لا تغفر الا بالتوبة و الندم.
2: ان لكل احد الحق في فهم الانجيل و قراءته و ليس وقفا على الكنيسة.
3: تحريم الصور و التماثيل في الكنائس لانها مظهر من مظاهر الوثنية.
4: منع الرهبنة.
5: ان العشاء الرباني تذكار لما حل بالمسيح من الصلب في زعمهم و انكروا ان يتحول الخبز و الخمر الى لحم و دم المسيح عليه السلام. 
6: ليس لكنائسهم رئيس عام يتبعون قوله ، و تنتشر في المانيا و بريطانيا و كثير من بلدان اوروبا و امريكا الشمالية .

- التنصير : هو الدعوة إلى النصرانية، ويسمسه النصارى التبشير.

وسائل التنصير : 1: الدعوة المباشرة بالوعظ و التعليم العام و المناداة باتباع الديانة النصرانية و هذه الوسيلة المعمول بها في بلدانهم.
2: الدعوة غير المباشرة عن طريق التطبيب و التعليم و الاغاثة و هذه الوسائل يستخدمونها في البلدان غير النصرانية و خاصة البلاد الاسلامية .

اهداف التنصير : العقيدة هي اقوى رابط و لهذا يسعى النصارى الى تنصير الناس خاصة المسلمين حتى يكسبوا ولاءهم و يسيطروا عليهم و التنصير وسيلة اخرى من وسائل الاحتلال مستغلين الفرص المتاحة في البلدان الاسلامية من تمزق المسلمين و ضعفهم ووجود العقائد المعادية للاسلام من علمانية و قومية و ضعف ولائهم للاسلام و فساد حال كثير من الشعوب الاسلامية ، و مما يدل على ان التنصير لا يعدو ان يكون هجمة استعمارية جديدة امور و هي :
1: ان الدول التي وراء التنصير هي دول إلحادية فكيف تشجع المنصرين و تسهل مهمتهم لو لم يكن لها اهداف استعمارية :
2: ان الدعوة الى النصرانية توجهت الى بلدان اجنبية عنها وكلفها ذلك اضعافا مضاعفة من المال والوقت والنتائج الغير المشجعة فهذا يدل على ان نشاطها في التنصير ليس هدفه نشر النصرانية و انما استعمار المسلمين.
3: تصريحات المنصرين انفسهم بانهم ليسوا الا ادوات في يد المستعمر .

إلا أنه من الواجب التحذير بأن جهل كثير من الشعوب الإسلامية بالدين هو أكبر مطية للمنصرين ، ثم الجهل والمرض والنكبات التي يجد المنصرون فيها مجالا للتأثير على المسلمين.

----------


## عبدالله بدر السعيد

البشارة بالنبي محمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم-
لقد بشر المسيح عليه السلام بالنبي محمد ، ولكن النصارى جدوا ومن قبلهم اليهود في حذف هذه البشارات ، إلا أنه بقي منها الشيء الكثير كما ذكر ذلك الشيخ رحمة الله الهندي في كتابه (إظهار الحق)، نذكر منها :
1) البشارة الأولى: ورد في سفر التثنية "..تكلموا أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط إخوانهم مثلك، وأجعل كلامي في فمه..".
واليهود يزعمون أن هذه البشارة لنبي لم يأت بعد، ويزعم النصارى أن المراد بها عيسى عليه السلام وهذا باطل لأن عيسى من بني اسرائيل وليس من إخوتهم، ولأنه ليس مثل موسى ولو أقروا بذلك لهدموا ديانتهم.
والحقيقة أن هذا الكلام (البشارة) لا ينطبق إلا على النبي محمد، لأنه من أخوتهم وهو مثل موسى، وعبارة "أجعل كلامي في فمه" كناية عن القرآن الذي تلقاه النبي مشافهة من جبريل.

2) البشارة الثانية: ورد في سفر التثنية أيضا "..جاء الرب من سيناء وأشرق لهم من سعير وتلألأ من جبل فاران..".
فمجيء الرب من سيناء معناه إعطاء التوراة موسى، و"أشرق من سعير" تبشير بعيسى لأن سعير جبل في يهوذا بفلسطين، وتلألأ من جبل فاران المراد به التبشير بنبوة محمد إذ فاران جبل بمكة.

3) البشارة الثالثة : ورد في سفر حجي " هي مرة بعد قليل ..أزلزل كل الأمم  ويأتي مشتهى كل الأمم،.. وفي هذه المكان أعطي السلام..".
فقوله "مشتهى كل الأمم" معناها بالعبري "حمدا" ويوازيها بالعربي "أحمد" فتكون نصا صريحا، وكذلك قوله "وفي هذا المكان أعطي السلام" والسلام والإسلام شيء واحد والنبي أتى به إلى بيت المقدس ثم من بعده عمر حين فتحه.

الخاتمة
هذا ما تيسر جمعه في هذه الدراسة عن الديانتين اليهودية والنصرانية وقد تبين لنا من خلال ذلك عظيم ما جناه البشر بتحريف الديانتين فاستبدل اليهود الدين السماوي بدين عنصري يفيض وقاحة على الله تعالى، وغيّر النصارى دينهم من ديانة سهلة إلى ديانة معقدة كلما تعمق فيها المرء زادت حيرته .
فيتبين لنا من هذا عظيم فضل الله بإرسال الرحمة المهداة محمد -صلى عليه الله- بهذا الدين العظيم الإسلام.
وفي الختام نسأل الله أن يرد المسلمين إليه ردا جميلا.وآخر دعونا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله
جزاكم ربي الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة
وفرتم علي الوقت و المال و الجهد، لا حرمكم الله الأجر
تقبلوا مروري و تحياتي

----------


## فواز الشريف

بارك الله فيك 

وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## موسى عبد الله

بارك الله فيك

----------


## مُصطفى بن عبدالحفيظ

جزاك الله خيرًا

----------


## عبد الله الطريماني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذا كتاب مختصر بصيغة (dpf)
"دراسات في الأديان اليهودية والنصرانية"لمن يريد تنزيله و طباعته كاملا  على الرابط :https://db.tt/eYzTviNZ
 وجزى الله مختصره خير الجزاء - د/ سعود الخلف.

----------


## عبد الله الطريماني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذا كتاب مختصر بصيغة (dpf)
"دراسات في الأديان اليهودية والنصرانية"لمن يريد تنزيله و طباعته كاملا  على الرابط :https://db.tt/eYzTviNZ
 وجزى الله مختصره خير الجزاء - د/ سعود الخلف.

----------


## جمال ابو هاشم

تبارك الله ، وجزاك الله الجنة، فعلاً عمل رائع

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------

